# Schneiderei ab 225, finde



## Promotion (18. Dezember 2006)

Bin lvl23 Hexenmeister

Hi, ich kann Daryl Stack nicht finden!

In Tirisfal scheinen es Geisterkoordinaten zu sein... jedenfalls ist da, ausser Wasser, nichts anzutreffen.


Bitte um Antwort! 


Danke


----------



## Anarchic (18. Dezember 2006)

Promotion schrieb:


> Bin lvl23 Hexenmeister
> 
> Hi, ich kann Daryl Stack nicht finden!
> 
> ...



Hi, 

soweit ich weiß müsste der in Tarrens Mühle in der Kirche stehen.

Mfg


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (18. Dezember 2006)

Ist nur im "Vorgebirge des Hügellandes" zu finden, wie Anarchic schon sagt, bei Tarrens Mühle.


----------



## Roran (18. Dezember 2006)

Promotion schrieb:


> Bin lvl23 Hexenmeister
> 
> Hi, ich kann Daryl Stack nicht finden!
> 
> ...


Der ist in Tarrens Mühle in der Kirche zu finden.
Aber nur für Hordler.


----------



## moped (20. Dezember 2006)

Der Lehrer für die Allianz ist in Theramore.
In einem kleinen Haus im ersten Stock.


----------

